# mplayer

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe daß Problem, daß ich mit lxdvdrip oder devrip die Vorschaufunktion von mplayer nicht nutzen kann.

FATAL: Konnte Videofilter (-vf) oder -ausgabetreiber (-vo) nicht initialisieren

```

mplayer-1.0_pre6-r2  (-3dfx) (-3dnow) (-3dnowex) +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts +avi -bidi +cdparanoia -debug +dga +directfb +divx4linux -doc +dts +dv +dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd -fbcon +ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 +jack -joystick +jpeg +libcaca +lirc -live +lzo +mad +matroska +matrox (-mmx) (-mmxext) +mpeg +mythtv +nas +nls +nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real +rtc +samba +sdl (-sse) (-sse2) (-svga) +tga +theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +xanim +xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc

```

----------

## EnricoHorn

Frage:

Funktioniert denn der mplayer überhaupt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

mplayer funktioniert nicht. gmplayer funktioniert.

----------

## EnricoHorn

Hast du zufällig eine NVIDIA-Karte?

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Du solltest einfach mal alle Videoausgabetreiber ausprobieren.

Mit

```

mplayer -vo help

```

werden alle Möglichkeiten angezeigt. Dies dann in deine Config-Datein eintragen(~/.mplayer/config)

Bei mir steht da z.B.

```

vo=xv

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich schon alle durchprobiert. Seltsam ist, daß gmplayer funktioniert.

----------

## smg

check mal die use-flags von gmplayer und mplayer

mfg

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ist doch die gleiche Installation + mplayer-skins.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe eine .mplayer/config angelegt.

Nur 

vo=xv

eingetragen.

Das funktioniert.

Danke

MfG

----------

